# 4G LTE Does anyone else have speed like this?



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

Anyone got me beat?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

wow, what city?


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Show a screen shot of the past five attempts with that app. f they aren't consistent its a glitch. I got 20mbps down on my DX once


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

Thought you wouldn't ask... lol










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm getting ~15 in Dallas. It's shame, I used to get over 40


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

What city are you in, also mind running a test from speakeasy.net/speedtest, seems to be more accurate than the speedtest app.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I'm getting ~15 in Dallas. It's shame, I used to get over 40


Yea, me too, then other people got 4G phones. Lol!


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Yea, me too, then other people got 4G phones. Lol!


lol seriously. I got my Tbolt when it first came out and got rediculous speeds. Yet to see that on my Nexus


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> lol seriously. I got my Tbolt when it first came out and got rediculous speeds. Yet to see that on my Nexus


Same here TB in March got ridiculous speeds, also helps that there was a glitch with the Speedtest app back then that gave higher than actual speeds.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow even on several runs you're barely dipping below 30mbps dl.

this is such a shock for me coming over from sprint and my sweet 500kbps at best 3G =P


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> Wow even on several runs you're barely dipping below 30mbps dl.
> 
> this is such a shock for me coming over from sprint and my sweet 500kbps at best 3G =P


Dude I came over from sprint about 2 months ago. What a difference. I'm luvin it big time. Yeah its pricey, but well worth it to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

Me tethered. Usually faster than this though.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

I live in Lexington KY Btw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

reverepats said:


> Dude I came over from sprint about 2 months ago. What a difference. I'm luvin it big time. Yeah its pricey, but well worth it to me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


YUP, i remember you from the evo3d threads...its a world of difference. im feeling better and better each day about the difference in $$


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

*On launch date here in NYC.*


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> Show a screen shot of the past five attempts with that app. f they aren't consistent its a glitch. I got 20mbps down on my DX once


Really?
Really?

Hrm, didn't know EVDO-A went past 3.1 mbps -___-


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

I think that's what he was saying that it was a glitch. I was showing that I consistently get those speeds. Sometimes faster.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

I went to Wilmington this weekend and remembered that i had a 4G phone so i turn it on and wow!

4G is insanely fast. My entire stay in the city from Wilmington and Newark i had 4bars and blazing 4G speed.

4G please come to me!


----------



## afbar1114 (Aug 6, 2011)

These were speeds i was getting

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Holy, i wanna say fake, but man you're lucky!!


----------



## matroxrt (Dec 27, 2011)

The best I have seen is in Rancho Cordova about a block away from a big Verizon call center. But the top speed I was able to get was 37mbits down.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

I seem to only get 15mb down consistently but I get 11mb upload consistently with 4 blue bars of 4g. just wondering why I don't get faster download speeds with 4 bars

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS to this forum!!


----------



## ScorpionAZ (Jun 22, 2011)

I've seen 25 Mbit down but this is the top speed today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ramcharger1979 (Jul 15, 2011)

I got this yesterday here in Boise ID. Best I have ever seen.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

Taken in Indianapolis on Droid Charge with Infinity 1211.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## agtwonderbread (Aug 8, 2011)

Was about 200 yards away from a Verizon store in Dickson City, PA when I got these speeds, never saw it again though







Normally between 10 - 15


----------



## Sk0t24 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've gotten as high as 55 down, but usually get mid 20s.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

If its a new network, the speeds seem to be very high like that, as mentioned, when more people start using it it goes down, but vz still has the rest beat hands down.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## realmike (Dec 23, 2011)

stueycaster said:


> Taken in Indianapolis on Droid Charge with Infinity 1211.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Where in Indy is that? I consistently get 14-16 Mbps. Another Sprint refugee from their broken promise of Wimax.

Sent from the Galaxy Nexus far, far away.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

not to be a jerk, but wifi is on in that screenshot. so 4G isn't being used.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

darkpark said:


> not to be a jerk, but wifi is on in that screenshot. so 4G isn't being used.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 im sure it was done before he switched back to WiFi

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS to this forum!!


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> im sure it was done before he switched back to WiFi
> 
> Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS to this forum!!


Yep because the icon changes too










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well aren't you guys lucky. I still have ridiculous 4G in the vicinity of my house (about a 4 mile radius since 4G is good about 4 miles into town from here). This is what I get from my house. Talked to Tier 2 Tech Support from Verizon before when I still had my Bionic and same speeds, they said they checked all their towers and they check out fine, must be my phone. Well now I have the GNex and wouldn't you know it ... same problem. Gonna have to call them again.

BTW, I switched Server location every 2 attempts to check multiple locations.


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I also get really bad speeds at my house, 3mbps to 10mbps download. Rarely 1mbps upload :/ I used "opensignalmap" app and drove towards closest tower it showed and I found it was actually pretty far away. Doesn't seem OpenSignal is really too accurate lol

I still never found the tower but I got to 3 bars driving and did some speed test while driving, still pretty bad nothing like what is being posted here lol. I drove not even an mile tho so :/ Maybe one day they will actually get better.


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

I used to be able to get 20 down 8 up on my bolt. About the same on the bionic. The rezound was special. I could get up to 60 down 15 up. It was crazy fast. The nexus is by far the lowest. I'll pull over 20 once in a while and a Max of 9 or 10 up. But most of the time half of that. But the nexus has the other 3 phones beat in every other department.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

darkpark said:


> not to be a jerk, but wifi is on in that screenshot. so 4G isn't being used.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


it could have been from a previous time and hes just sharing...


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

rock on! Im still in the lead.


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

60mbps...no big deal.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

That means that you would hit your 2gb download limit in 266 seconds of downloading







thats so funny. Another reason why I had to get unlimited data.


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow.. My ping is always over 280. I knew I had a lemon... constant 3g/4g data switches even though I'm really close to several towers. Thanks for the thread, I'm exchanging mine for a new one. Also, my download speeds are about 4.55 mb and upload is 1.0 mb


----------

